# Mouse & Keyboard not working after sleep mode



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I have a very strange problem that started 3 days ago. I haven't done anything unusual or different in the last 3 days, so I have no idea what has prompted this issue.

What happens is that every time the computer goes into sleep mode, when I try to "wake it up" by hitting the escape key on the keyboard like I always do, the keyboard and mouse, which are both connected to the USB ports on the back of the computer, are dead (in fact anything connected by USB ports is dead). So, naturally, without either one to kick start the computer, I have to hit the power bar and shut the computer off and restart it to get those items working again.

When I went into the Future Shop by my home, the tech-guy there said he figured it might be a software driver issue. I have no problem updating a driver if I know which driver I'm supposed to update and where to find it.

I have Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit. The computer specs are as follows:

Acer Aspire AMD 5200, 9550 Processor, 640 GB DDR2 memory, 640 GB Sata hard drive, ATI Radeon HD 3650 graphics driver. 

I hope that's all the information I need to post. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.ray:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

There are some suggestions here -> Troubleshoot problems waking computer from sleep mode

Work through those and post back.


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply, CCT!  Looks like I have some reading to do. LOL I appreciate the link and I will figure this thing out eventually.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This link may be relevant to your problem:

USB Port not working after Vista in hibernate mode


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Both of your replies are greatly appreciated, MPR and CCT! Your responses have definitely pointed me in the right direction. I'm going to try that checkdisk first, MPR, and then go from there. 

That link to Microsoft you gave me, CCT, had a hotfix link to download a fix for my problem, which described exactly what it is doing, but the only thing I'm concerned about is it says for SP1 and I have SP2, so I'm reluctant to download that "hotfix" in case I do more harm than good. Any thoughts on that?

Anyway, I'll do the checkdisk thing first. That's a great suggestion, MPR--I should have thought of that first--but I did do everything else I could think of to clean up the computer.

Thank you both so much.ray:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That link also linked to others (like the one MBR mentioned).

Try the things you are comfortable with.


----------



## giantpeach (Jan 16, 2011)

It's the drivers, Microsoft goofed up and made a forced updated to screw intentionally with the mouse and Keyboard. Problems are different depending on brands. With Logitech the main enter key may not always work that is the key on the qwerty section. Mouse left click button is ****** up and double clicking sometimes occurs when a single click has been pressed! This just Microsoft screwing everyone!


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

:4-thatsba Giantpeach, you mean Windows update did this to me? Dangit! I DID accept an update around the time all that started. There were 3 mandatory ones and the one optional one for the graphics card that I will not accept anymore that messed me up the last time. I allowed the three mandatory ones and never even looked to see what they were for.

Thank you for clearing that up. If indeed that update is what did it, then I guess I'll have to wait for the next update, which hopefully will fix it.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

There was another thread recently I remember where the 'optional' update screwed someone up.

Don't accept those.

You might want to look at the MSUpdate site for the list of updates you have installed and work out which 'did the dirty' and uninstall it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most of the time those optional updates that Windows recommends for your system are OK. However, I did have trouble with one on an XP system a few years back. I recall that that update that had me running around in circles trying to get my system to work properly again until I finally went to NVIDIA and got my old driver version back -- problem solved.

What I do now is to read up on the updates that Windows recommends and then check to see if more information is available on the manufacturer's website and if I need them to address a specific issue with my system. If all's a go and the Windows update is the same one on the manufacturer's site I usually just let Windows update it.

I also have read about a Vista update that caused keyboard and mouse problems but as it was rather an old one I assumed that the problem had been worked out by now. To give MS its due I really haven't had a problem with the recommended updates in a couple of years now.


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, MPR. I will have to do that the next time. Trouble is, often Windows updates then downloads at night and when I turn the computer on in the morning, they are automatically downloaded and installed. I guess that's another feature I'll have to turn off then. LOL


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The "recommended" updates can be selected to not auto-install, only the security ones. Go to the settings under Windows Update and uncheck "Give me recommended updates the same way I receive important updates."


----------

